

How much traffic can a Google Doodle drive to your site? - Technologix
http://thenextweb.com/google/2011/01/21/how-much-traffic-can-a-google-doodle-drive-to-your-site-this-much/

======
blcknight
1/4 OF A MILLION HITS!? That's like 250,000.

